# How much school uniform?



## tommyg

I'm thinking
2x polos
4x shirts 
Should I do those the other way round? 4x polo 2x shirts

3x trousers

3x jumpers (can't decide on sweatshirts or knitted jumpers)

School jacket rather than blazer.


----------



## caz_hills

For my son who started in reception last September I bought:

6 polo shirts
3 jumpers
4 pairs of trousers
2 pairs of shorts

Polo shirts are the worst as they are white so I'm constantly washing them! 

I so didn't think he would lose stuff as school which they all seem to do very easily (imagine thirty kids with identical uniform changing for PE!). We get a lot of messages around saying 'does anyone have X's jumper' every week!


----------



## tommyg

I never really thought about stuff getting lost and the impact of that on the number of items you need. Maybe I should up to 4 pairs of trousers.


----------



## DCS

We have, 
6-8 polos ( they don't wear shirts.)
5 pairs of trousers
5 jumpers ( combo of both styles) 
and a hoody in the same colour as his jumpers. 
He also has 2 pairs of shorts. 

Reason we have so much much is because ds goes to school with a clean uniform everyday, the school much not provide paper because every single day he comes home with his clothes covered in felt tip marks. Then he usually Stays in his uniform till bedtime and gets food on himself. So it's just easier to have plenty to keep him going. Plus I'm terrible at getting laundry done, and hate the usual Sunday night mad dash.
I'm sure there used to be more, but we have lost a fair bit. I usually need to refresh his uniform at the start of every term. 
I agree, the polos are the worst. I really hate washing them because I usualy have to soak and scrub them before I can even get them into the machine. 5 year olds are so messy.


----------



## Boomerslady

I have to get him ready 3 days as he's at his dads the other 2, but I have 2 pairs of trousers, 2 polo tshirts (purple though and great quality, so don't get as wrecked as white ones!) and 2 jumpers.

He gets clean uniform every day I just have to make sure I wash things in time! The one thing I found we lost more than anything was jumpers. I've gone through 4 this year!


----------



## sabby52

Every year in August I buy

6 polo shirts
3 pairs of trousers
2 jumpers

Then at Christmas or Mid-term (feb) when he may have had a growth I buy the same again.


----------



## lindseymw

We have:

6 Polo Shirts
3 Jumpers
3 Trousers
(Per child)

They both end up taking off their jumper during the day so their white polo shirt usually gets covered in pen, paint, dinner etc


----------



## tommyg

Thanks ladies ive ended up with 2 shirts, 4 polos, 4 trousers, 1 jumper. All M&S 20% off

To get 2 sweaters, shoes, jacket etc


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has 4 summer shorts
5 jumpers (1 with the logo)
4-5 joggers
4-5 polo shirts

He comes home covered every day. He is in reception.


----------



## caz_hills

Whoever thought white polo shirts were a good idea for schools is mad! At least you can get them at most shops/supermarkets so they are reasonably priced but they get dirty the second after they put them on! I'm forever washing at the weekend to get the new weeks set clean!


----------



## tommyg

Caz_hill they are probably no worse that white shirts. The M&S ones have "stain away" I'm fairly sure my muck magnet of a 5 year old will put it to the test. 

Somebody advised to go with short sleeved shirts to avoid the cuffs getting filthy so I guess polo shirts get round that issue lol.


----------



## tommyg

Anybody any thoughts if I should / shouldn't get a blazer?

My sensible head thinks waste of money it will only be worn for a few weeks in August and June if we are lucky. And will look silly with polo/sweatshirt combo.

The sheep in me doesn't want him to be the only kid to turn up on day one without one.


----------



## suzib76

Lana has a blazer which she got when she went into primary 2, she only got it because the high school made them mandatory so she wanted to be like her brother and sister. She wore in August and 2 weeks of September and has had about 2 weeks wear out of it since Easter. We only have 3 weeks left and she is not even wearing it because it's got a bit cold again. Waste of money tbh unless it's a common thing in your school. Lana is one of about 4 in our school who has a blazer.

Uniform amounts I start with 5 shirts and 5 trousers each for the eldest 2, Lana probably has about 10 in skirt, pinafore, trousers or shorts and 5 shirts. I buy all the time though, I am forever replacing shirts or just picking them up in tesco etc. None of mine wear jumpers.


----------



## Moominmummy1

My little boys has about 6 white polo shirts, 4 pairs of trousers and 4 jumpers.
I bought from m&s last year and I have to say the quality is very good.White poli shirts and 5 year old is a terrible idea.My son basically has a new clean uniform every day as he is so mucky!
School jumpers we gave to buy from the school though and are terrible quality.They bobbled after a few washes.Not cheap at £10 each either.


----------



## Springflower

Does anyone know if there is another m&s 20% before September?


----------



## tommyg

They seemed to do it a few times last year I'm sure this will be the same.


----------



## lau86

They do lots of 20% off but often uniform isn't included!


----------



## Moominmummy1

Yes the 20% off in M & S was on last week.The lady I spoke to in the shop said it will be on for a few weeks.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige wears a shirt and tie 3 days, amd a poloshirt 2 days (gym days)

She has 4 shirts, 2 ties, 4 polos, 2 skirts, 2 cardis, 2 pinafores (that she never wears) loads of knee high socks and ankle socks, a blazer and a thick coat for when its too cold for blazer.
I'm not going to bother with a blazer for p2, as much as they are very smart, they're a small fortune and dont get much use.

Eta. Almost all of her p1 class had a blazer on for the first few weeks. I will keep hers for Ella and Hannah so I didn't mind spending the £40 odd on it


----------



## Nibblenic

Mines going into Year3 this year. 

Ive bought:
4 Polos
3 Dresses pinafore
3 Logo cardigans
5 socks and 5 tights, these will be replaced throughout the year

When she was in reception I used to have 6 polos but as they move up school they do less messy play and generally become a little better at not covering themselves in food at lunch times

I would also echo you need to take into account things going missing, make sure you label everything, even then its not a garentee of you getting it back


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I'm so not as bothered about buying uniform this year. Previous years I've spent ages working out where to get the best one from and how much to get but then with online and supermarkets you can pick it up all year round now. I bought some polos the other week with my online Morrison's grocery order :lol:
I'll be buying a couple of bits for the start of term in September but whatever still fits and is in good condition will still be going on him until he grows out of them.

I'll only buy trousers from Debenhams now as they've lasted a whole year whereas M&S ones always ripped at the knees (although Lucas did go through a long Peter Rabbit phase so maybe the odds were against them).


----------



## SophiasMummy

september last year I got

4 polo shirts
2 summer dresses
2 pinafore dresses
2 skirts
2 pairs of tights
1 school jumper
1 school cardigan
Pe shorts and top
School shoes
Pe trainers

It pretty much all lasted (apart from getting more tights) until the last couple months where she outgrew her school shoes and now it's warmer she wears her summer dresses every day which were getting too small so I've given them to a friend and bought LO 4 more for the summer

Next term I'll buy next size up skirts, pinafores, probably 2 cardigans and 1 jumper again plus polo shirts though with my LO being so tall it's really hard to find ones that fit and don't shrink massively when washed.


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS has:
4x trousers
2x shorts
6x polo shirts (they have polo's, no proper shirts)
4x jumpers (started with 2, increased as we have to wash each day- DS is a dirt magnet- and we don't have a dryer)
1x shoes.

For P.E he has:
2x white tops
2x shorts
1x plimsols


----------



## Pearls18

4 X trousers (I buy m&s' 2 packs)
2 X shorts (still pretty warm in Autumn all the boys wore shorts last September, they still fit him this summer so I bought 2 more)
3 X logo jumpers
5 X polos these need changing every day I find and don't always wash mid week, I didn't buy shirts I think polos are comfier.

2 X pe kits (just plain t shirts and shorts).

I bought m&s start of the school year and sons George mid way, m&s is worth the price tag.


----------



## Rags

We went with: 
2 shirts
2 polo shirts
1 knitted jumper
1 sweat shirt
2 pairs of trousers
School jacket - reversible (looks smart and could be worn for longer than a blazer)
Monday, Wednesday & Friday he goes in with shirt, tie and jumper, Tuesday and Thursday the school prefer polo shirt and sweatshirt as they do PE those days and it's easier for them to change. Ds is finishing primary 1 and this has worked well for us - I'm glad I didn't buy to much as I needed to go up a size in trousers before Easter anyway.


----------



## vaniilla

16 polo shirts
5 jumpers
5 pairs of trousers 
2 pe kits 
4 pairs of shorts
Winter coat and light rain coat

I just make sure to have 5 of everything, I iron it all on Sat/Sun and it's ready for the week ahead. 

2 of the school trousers have had to be replaced be replaced because he loves to slide on his knees, a good 7 pairs of the polo shirts have been binned, he does a lot of crafty things at school and gets horrendous stains which bleach won't touch. School shoes also had to be replaced.

We got ours from M&S, they've got their annual 20% off uniforms on atm.


----------



## lau86

ive just ordered on the m&s 20% off and ordered 4 polo and 4 pairs of trousers (he already has 4 pairs that I will use as back ups)
I'm going to order 2 logo polo and maybe 3 jumpers from the uniform shop
Ideally he would have a fresh outfit for each day if needed but I think 5 jumpers is a bit much! 
Haven't even thought about pe kit but I believe they don't do pe straight away anyway 
His coat is a 3 in one so hopefully will do as a lighter raincoat and then heavy winter coat with the gilet bit added in


----------



## tommyg

I have to agree 5 jumpers seems ott. Ive gone for 3 if I need more I can get more but surely he should be able to keep jumpers reasonably clean???

PE we've been asked to pt them in polo shirts those days and they change into their shorts.


----------



## vaniilla

They sell them £1 each at the summer pta fair so I'm able to get 5 and then not worry if they get destroyed beyond use, he's a very messy eater/player, most days there will be sauce or mud down the front :haha:


----------



## tommyg

A quid each sounds like a bargain to me! If he out grows them in 5 minutes its no loss.


----------



## lau86

Every day at nursery his jumper comes home with food on it. I fully expect the same of the school jumper but the nursery jumper is light grey and the school jumper is purple so hopefully it'll be more disguised/ I can wash the Monday and Tuesday jumpers for the end of the week. I like him to be pristine but I might have to just accept otherwise!!


----------



## liz1985

Cant remember what i bought last year but it wasnt enough. This year im buying enough to have one full clean uniform every day for a week. I just cant keep up with washing it, hes never once come home in a clean uniform. Allthough hopfully that will change as he gets older.


----------



## pa2k84

Why do they come home so dirty?!! Was having this conversation the other day, at home an outfit goes on him in the morning and off him at night relatively unscathed, he can eat well with a knife/fork/spoon etc. Draw and paint without getting a spot on him yet every day without fail he comes out of school with food/pen/general random mess on him. How!?!


----------



## Pearls18

It's the pen ink that drives me nuts I can never get it out, they don't even write with pens so I have no idea where it's come from?!


----------



## tommyg

Pearls I think I would ask the teacher to either be more careful or change the type of pen she uses. 

Maybe I need to buy another couple of jumpers. I'm thinking the dark grey trousers will hide the dirt. Yes DS is a typical wee boy "muck magnet"


----------



## Pearls18

I'm not sure if it comes from after school club tbh, I need to investigate really!


----------



## tommyg

After school is a more likely source. I can't really imagine the teacher getting ink on kids that often


----------



## Dragonfly

I have 2 at school. 
3 polo shirts
3 jumpers 
8 pairs jogging bottoms or something like that. 
Seemed to do the job. I have spares from previous year. Ours are all crested apart from bottoms so not cheap.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor has 4 polo shirts, 2 jumpers, 2 pairs of trousers, and 1 pair of shorts.


----------



## DreamCatcher_

My LO has 3 school polos and 2 heavier school jumpers.
We then got 2 plain polos, 2 shirts (he hates them), 2 lighter navy jumpers and 3 pairs of trousers. He has 2 pairs of gym shorts, 1 indoor shoes, 1 school shoes, 1 school rain jacket and will get a winter jacket.

I'm going to buy another pack of plain white poloshirts 'just in case' x


----------



## lau86

We've gone with 5 jumpers, 5 logo polos, about 4 spare white polos (got from Aldi so we'll see how they go), about 4 pairs of trousers and he'll have 4 pairs of shorts for summer. 1 pe kit with t shirt, shorts and pumps. 
I decided I wanted a uniform for every day so I wouldn't be worrying about washing in the week.


----------



## AngelUK

We went with 3 jumpers and 3 polos each and one PE kit each, which consists of tshirt and shorts. They can wear their own trousers and the school is relaxed also on shoes.


----------



## Tasha

For my youngest at school I'll have 

Three jumpers
Four polo shirts
Two skirts
Two dresses
One trousers
Loads of tights and socks

My oldest girl starts secondary schoo this is her list

Lilac and white stripped x 3 (juniper) 
Grey Jumper x 2 
Skirts (dark grey, stitch down pleat, to the knee) x 2
Trousers (dark grey) x 1
Blazer (grey with purple taping and school badge) x 1 (juniper)
Tights (black or grey) x 3
Socks (white) x 5
Shoes (black flat or low heel) x 1
Winter coat (plain black) x 1
PE games top x 1 (juniper) 
Games shorts x 1 (juniper) 
Games skort x 1 (juniper)
Training top x 1 (juniper) 
Track bottoms x 1 (juniper)
Base layer x 1 (juniper) 
Purple games socks x 1 (juniper)
White pe socks x 1 (juniper)
Football boots (own choice) x 1
Trainers (white non marking) x 1
Backpack (with school badge) x 1 (juniper)
Plain black pe bag x 1
Gum shield x 1
Shin pads x 1


----------

